# Ich für meine Domain eine DNS-A-Weiterleitung einrichten



## indio1960 (12. Apr. 2010)

Hallo 

Seid mir nicht böse , wenn ich jetzt diese Frage stelle

Ich will ein Portal betreiben,und man schrieb mir , ich soll eine 

DNS-A-Weiterleitung einrichten , ich weiss aber leider nicht wie das geht .

Wer kann mir helfen .Wie gesagt ich bin kein Spezialist.


----------



## Till (12. Apr. 2010)

Was da gemeint war ist sicherlich, dass Du einen DNS A-Record einrichten bzw. ändern sollst. Denn weiterleiten kann man A-Records nicht.

Logge Dich mal bei Deinem Provider ein, bei dem Du die Domain registriert hast. Der wird dort irgendwo eine Möglichkeit bieten, dass Du DNS A-Records ändern oder anlegen kannst. Ansonsten wird Dir da auch der Support des Anbieters, bei dem Du Deine Domain registriert hast helfen können.


----------



## indio1960 (12. Apr. 2010)

ich danke dir erstmal werde es versuchen

MfG


----------

